
Introducing Firefox 3D View for Developers - DanielRibeiro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zqHV625EU3E
======
wxl
I'm pretty sure this has been out for a while, right?

Regardless, it's kinda neat. But it's more of a gimmicky thing to me. More of
a "Hey look at this I can view websites in 3D!" thing you show your friends,
not really something that would help in most situations. (There are probably
exceptions, though. Like trying to debug the nesting of elements.)

